# Mazzer Robur static on exit shoot



## Hallogallo (Mar 31, 2013)

Evening all! I'm currently using a Mazzer Robur and having some slight issues with static on the exit shoot. I've modified the mesh on the exit shoot so I now only have the one strand, this has helped with a build up of ground coffee in the dose chamber, but I am now finding that the grounds are clumping up on the right hand side. I am fairly sure that this is affecting the ability to consistently dose. I think the cafe I am working in is quite humid, could this be the issue? I have also read somewhere that placing a drop of water in the hopper might help?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## JonR10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hallogallo said:


> I have also read somewhere that placing a drop of water in the hopper might help?
> 
> Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


Have you heard of RDT (Ross Droplet Technique)?

It is quick and easy and can reduce static dramatically

Here's a link to a thread over at Home-Barista that includes some discussion: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/reducing-grinder-static-revisited-t24051.html

It's probably more humid here in Houston (Texas) than most places, but I don't have any static issues with my Robur.

My unit has a doser, so maybe that is a factor....


----------

